# Can't compile CutyCapt on my Raspberry Pi running FreeBSD 11-STABLE



## joancatala (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi, my first post (6 months ago) was https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58138/

Now, with the 11.0-STABLE, i still can't compile the port CutyCapt on my Raspberry Pi 2 with "make install clean". It appears some errors from ports gstremaer and qt4-webkit.

Does anybody know how to have CutyCapt on a Raspberry?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2017)

Same response: PR 210027. Also PR 216153.


----------



## joancatala (Apr 26, 2017)

hi SirDice, thanks for your answer.
But in this case Qt4 is not supported in Arm, why it exist on the arm ISO for Raspberry?


----------



## acheron (Apr 27, 2017)

Qt4 is supported. I've asked the ports maintainer to review and commit my patches. Nothing more I can do.


----------

